# Need a good headphone under 1k



## pushkaraj (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi friends, i need a pair of headphones that has a good overall frequency response. i wanna use it for working in Fruity Loops Studio.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

Creative EP630


----------



## confused (Oct 9, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Creative EP630


+1google


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 9, 2008)

EP630 is not gud for studio works like Fruity Loops, only gud for portable devices.

I prefer Philips models for studio works. I hav used Philips SHP 1900, its gr8 vfm for Rs.700/-


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Sennheiser hd201 is available for 1.2k, its da best headphone under 2k


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanx for ur replies guys. I dont know about the ep630 but i own an hpm-70 earphone that came bundled with my w580. the problems with the hpm-70 are:
1) its too much of bass.
2) it is not comfortable for 2-3 hours of continuous use.
3) it comes in contact with the ear drum so prolonged use is definitely not right.

As far as audio quality is concerned, i m really satisfied with the hpm-70.

i will chk out the above suggested models. one of my friends suggested me to go for the headphones frm the sony studio series that r priced below 1k. any idea about *these*???

Also i wud like to know which is the best place to buy headphones in mumbai. wat i mean by "best place" is that the products are not overpriced


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

There are many reviews in the link you've mentioned na? Why not make a decision based on those?


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanx for ur suggestion. i m now chking out the reviews on that site as well as other sites like www.techtree.com


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 10, 2008)

wat about gemini


----------



## Stuge (Oct 10, 2008)

@pushkaraj:Keep this in mind that EP630 are in ear phone ,whereas HD201 are over ear phones .In ear phones are not liked by everyone and they  are mostly used with portable devices .Well personally I never liked EP630 ,but they are good as they are able to isolated outside noise to some extend .


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2008)

@pushkaraj

wat exactly is ur need?? if u need a solution for studio works, then y referring to in-ear bud type headphones??!!! for studio works always prefer headsets, not headphones like EP630 or HPM70.......


----------



## acewin (Oct 10, 2008)

he asked for headphones and not earphones.
Consider SHP2500/SHP2000 comes in 749 and 649 respectively, good for long continous hearing

as jin sayed these are really best headset for very long hearing. or any studioworks
I am using SHP2500 mostly for watching movies and playing games. I keep it on my heads as longs as 5 hours continously


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for ur replies. I need headphones. Although i mentioned that i like hpm70, i forgot to mention that i was using it coz i didnt hav a better sounding headphones. and the problems that i mentioned with the hpm70 r some of the reasons y i shud not b using in-ear phones for FL Studio.
@jin m@tt and others,
i hope i hav made myself clear and am extremely sorry for having created confusion.

@Varad Dilip Choudhari, can u suggest me any particular model. hav u used any of *these* coz they r the only ones that come under my budget.

@acewin, i hav indeed almost finalised buying the *shp2500*
am also considering *Sennheiser HD570*

Guys plz help me decide whether i shud go for the SHP2000 or the SHP2500
SHP2000 vs SHP2600
*SHP2000*
*SHP2500*

i also checked out some *sony headphones* but the ones that fall in my budget like the Sony MDR-XD200 havent got good ratings.

Has any1 used the *Sennheiser HD570*
These headphones hav 64ohms impedance whereas the SHP2000 and SHP2500 hav 32ohms impedance. Does that mean a difference in the sound quality???

Also the Sennheiser HD570 do not appear anywhere on the home site.
*Search results for HD570*
*Search results for HD 570*
I guess they hav discontinued the hd570.

Guys, i think i m gonna fall for one of the sennheisers(that is if i get any model under 1k  )


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 11, 2008)

^hd507 may be discontinued , u shud chk the sennheiser hd201 , i dnt think any other headphone at  that price range can beat this one, review *www.headphone.com/guide/by-budget/under-40/sennheiser-hd-201.php


----------



## acewin (Oct 11, 2008)

SHP2700 not SHP2600, I suppose.
Certainly sennheisers are good. Their availability in less than 1K, cannot comment as I do not know any of priced such.

As per my say, you would not regret buying any of the named headsets in here.
Good Luck buying.


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 11, 2008)

The HD570 has indeed been discontinued. I confirmed it from


> Prime Abgb
> Lamington Road
> Mumbai
> Phone: (022) 23855500 or (002) 23896600



The price of the HD201 over there is 1150/-
The price of SHP2500 as told by Rhythm House,Fort, is 745/- i.e. exactly as mentioned on the philips website.

@acewin, yes i meant the shp2700. M sorry for the typo

The *HD 201* indeed looks good


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 12, 2008)

I kno this is too much to ask for but is there any place where i can test the headphone i m byuing??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> I kno this is too much to ask for but is there any place where i can test the headphone i m byuing??



no where only way to buy a headphone or speaker is to read user reviews ...and look for what u want ..no showroom will let u test any of the headphone... go to cnet,amazon and read about the particular models what users feel and faced ....thats the only way to find the right headphone ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2008)

Extend your budget & buy Philips SHP 8900 HiFi Headphones for Rs 3,500


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 12, 2008)

One of my friends is a dj and he advised me not go for  the philips headphones coz they arent good for the purpose of music production or studio works. Thats wat he told me frm his personal experience. But due to budget constraint, i m still ocnsidering the Philips SHP2500. The HD 201 however seem more enticing:
*www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/01/26/review_sennheiser_hd_201/
*www.ecoustics.com/amz/reviews/B0007XJSQC
*www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/headphone-buyers-guide-271258/


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 12, 2008)

How about wireless headphone..


----------



## Stuge (Oct 12, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> How about wireless headphone..



Well ,wireless headphones are not recommended due to interference and all that .which degrades sound quality


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 13, 2008)

Stuge said:


> Well ,wireless headphones are not recommended due to interference and all that .which degrades sound quality



U r right. Wireless headphones r not really suitable for music production and other studio works.

I am probably gonna settle for the HD201 

I hav finally placed an order for the Sennheiser HD201. Will b getting the headphone on wednesday as it was out of stock today. Cost of the headphone is 1200/-
I m buying it frm:


> Prime Abgb
> Lamington Road
> Mumbai
> Phone: (022) 23855500 or (002) 23896600


----------

